# Drive Chain Slips Off Sprocket



## nymills (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an old 10HP 29" Murray machine that runs great save the drive chain to the wheel keeps slipping off and jamming with the sprocket locking up the snowblower from moving forward or backwards. The chain is a bit loose, about half a link. I understand there is a way to tighten it. If so, does anyone know how? I'm in NY in this bitter cold and snow with more on the way this weekend, so I hear, and would like to get this fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you checked to see if any of the sprockets offer adjustments? On my Ariens the sprocket has nuts on each side and if you loosen both nuts it is in a slot that will let you tighten the chain to get some slack out.

If that doesn't work you might have to try removing a link, switching in a half link or replacing the chain or sprockets.

Are your sprockets tight? It could be the bearings or bushings holding the sprocket to the shaft are worn as well creating your extra play. Try wiggling the sprockets. They might be turning sideways on you. Could be the axle bushings as well depending on how your chain is ran.


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Make sure the chain is well greased, not oil but grease. Try this first. If that doesn't work go to a dealer and you should be able to get half links for the chain. So take out a whole link and put a half link in its place. So that is shortening the chain by half a link. It doesn't hurt to buy two half links, because after grinding the whole link out, if it is too tight you might have to put two half links in to replace what you took out. These chains are really short so a half a link, if you can get it out, is quite a bit. I don't believe there is any other way to tighten it. I had one of those for 16 years and did all of my own work.

I hope this helps


----------



## SimplicityFan (Jan 5, 2014)

Had the same problem, axle bushing on the right side was so worn it allowed the axle to shift upward under load and the chain would jump the sprocket. The OEM bushings were bronze and no longer available. The replacements were nylon, at about $7.00 apiece it was a cheap easy fix.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Someone else just had that issue and it was also a bushing. Check the axle bushings, and the bushings on the short shaft above it with the two sprockets on it, one small and one big. Also check the teeth on all the sprockets for the teeth being rounded over. Those seem to be the main culprits for the last few people here with the same issue.


----------

